# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  السدود تترقب (أمطار الأسبوع)

## معاذ ملحم

*السدود تترقب (أمطار الأسبوع)*




كتبت- ريم الرواشدة - تترقب سدود المملكة العودة لاستقبال جريان مياه الأمطار،بعد انقطاع دام نحو خمسة عشر يوما انقضت من أربعينية الشتاء،سجلت فيها السدود الشمالية والوسطى دون الجنوبية، في أول أيامها، تخزينا بلغ نحو مليوني متر مكعب.
واليوم تحديدا، تنتهي حالة الجفاف على المملكة والتي تواصلت من نهاية شهر كانون الأول الماضي،بمنخفض جوي، بحسب دائرة الأرصاد الجوية،تقل معه درجات الحرارة، ويصبح الطقس غائما جزئيا إلى غائم مع سقوط الأمطار بإذن الله في شمال ووسط المملكة ولا يستبعد ان يصحبها الرعد أحيانا، في أسبوع اعتبره أمين عام سلطة وادي الأردن المهندس سعد أبو حمور»عودة مبشرة» للتخزين في السدود خاصة و أن النصف الثاني منه يتوقع أن تتأثر المملكة بمنخفضات جوية أخرى تحمل هطولا غزيرا». ويقول م.أبو حمور»انقطعت سدود المملكة العشرة عن تخزين أي جريان للمياه بفعل هطول الأمطار نحو خمسة عشر يوما وهي مدة طويلة،فيما بلغ تخزينها حتى أمس 55 مليون متر مكعب،أي ما نسبته 17% من التخزين الكلي للسدود البالغة 325 مليون متر مكعب وهي نسبة متدنية».
ويضيف «الموسم المطري كانت بدايته جيدة، وما دخل إلى سدود المملكة منذ بدء التخزين في نهاية تشرين الأول الماضي وحتى يوم أمس 7 ملايين متر مكعب، ونأمل أن يستمر تدفق المياه للسدود وترتفع أرقام التخزين خلال الشهر الجاري وشباط المقبل،وتبعد حالة الحرج عنها».
 وكانت السدود المملكة الشمالية والوسطى سجلت أعلى تدفق لمياه الأمطار، لأول مرة خلال الموسم المطري الحالي، بنحو مليوني متر مكعب، إثر هطول الأمطار الغزيرة التي رافقت المنخفض الجوي الذي أثر على المملكة في الثلث الأخير من الشهر الماضي.
وعاكست أربعينية الشتاء هذا العام، سابقاتها في الأعوام المنصرمة،إذ حلت على المملكة، في العشرين من الشهر الماضي وقد خزنت سدود المملكة أكثر من 3 ملايين متر مكعب بعد انقضاء موسم الصيف الماضي ،وتزامن بدؤها مع منخفض جوي كانت حصيلته نحو 2 مليون متر مكعب.
وتعاني السدود الجنوبية-الواله، التنور، الموجب- تخزينا  حرجا على وجه الخصوص.
ويأمل أبو حمور «في أن تخرج سدود الجنوب من حالة التخزين المنخفض جدا»، ويقول «إن استمرار هطول الأمطار خلال الأسبوع المقبل وشمولها لكافة مناطق المملكة، من شانه أن يديم جريان مياه الأمطار في الأودية و نأمل معها أن تحسن من تخزين سدود الجنوب التي باتت في وضع صعب».
وتعتبر أربعينية الشتاء، فترة هامة في تزويد المملكة بـ 30% من الموسم المطري وعليها تعتمد السدود في التخزين.
ويعول مدير عام دائرة الأرصاد الجوية محمد سماوي على أربعينية الشتاء بالمزيد من التباشير بموسم مطري يعم فيه الخير. ويقول في تصريحات سابقة»أن الأمطار التي شهدتها مختلف مناطق المملكة منذ بداية الهطول المطري في نهاية شهر أيلول الماضي وحتى تاريخه، نجمت عن حالات عدم الاستقرار ومنخفضين جويين فقط».
واشار «إلى أن كميات الأمطار الهاطلة خلال الموسم المطري للعام الحالي جيدة، لاسيما وأن الأداء المطري أعلى من المعدلات المحسوبة لتاريخه، إذ تجاوزتها في المناطق الشمالية والأغوار الشمالية والمناطق الجنوبية، بيد أنها كانت أقل من معدلاتها لتاريخه في الأغوار الجنوبية والمناطق الشرقية».

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يجيب الخير لهلبد واهله 
مبينة سنة خير سنة 2013

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*نتمنى لوطننا العزيز الخير ولكل أوطان المسلمين 
اللهم سقيا رحمة لا سقيا عذاب
اللهم أسقنا الغيث ولا تجلعنا من القانطين*

----------


## (dodo)

الحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## محمد العزام

الحمد لله على نعمة الشتاء 

والله يجيب الي فيه الخير

----------

